# Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung



## se12345bastian (20. Juli 2019)

*Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Forum,

ich habe das Problem, dass meine CPU Temperatur seit neustem kontinuierlich steigt. Ich gehe nur ins BIOS und kann zusehen, wie Temperatur senkündlich steigt, obwohl ich meinen i5 6600k mit einer Corsair H100i v2 kühle. Kann steigt die Temperatur bis 85 Grad Celsius an und im Anschluss schalte ich den PC lieber aus. Ich verstehe nicht wie das sein kann. Eigentlich hat vor kurzem noch alles super funktioniert. 
Bevor jemand fragt: Die Pumpe ist an einem Pump Header auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen, der auf 100% läuft. Die Lüfter laufen auch auf 100%.
Ich wäre echt sehr dankbar über Hilfe.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die Pumpe läuft auch wirklich? Mal die Drehzahl/Funktion einer Fingerprobe unterzogen?


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung*

Da läuft keine Pumpe!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung*

Schließe mich drstoeker an, die Pumpe läuft nicht.
Es könnte aber auch sein das die AIO leer ist. 

Aber du brauchst keine Angst haben, die heutigen CPUs kann man auch ohne Kühler betreiben (ist zwar nicht ratsam) wenn sie zu heiß wird drosselt sie den Takt bis sie wieder kühler ist.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cpu Temperatur steigt kontinuierlich trotz Wasserkühlung*

An der Pumpe ist ein extra power Anschluss, schließ den mal direkt am Netzteil an wenn möglich. Falls sich dann immer noch nichts tut, ausbauen und auf dem Tisch mal Solo anschließen, kann sein das die Pumpe hops gegangen ist, vllt hat sich auch der kühler von der cpu gelöst.


----------

